

Ask HN: How did you build a relevant audience on Twitter? - danielfone

I'm a freelance Ruby on Rails engineer trying to build an audience and develop a personal brand on twitter. To do so, I want to understand how to provide consistent value to a technical audience in 140 character chunks.<p>I'm especially interested in hearing from folks who've built a large audience themselves. What works? What doesn't?<p>Thanks.
======
AskMentii
There are thousands of blogs available on every subject now a days that its
pretty hard for people to find yours until you have some kickass content. But
there are ways.

Create a Quora Blog, write terrific. At the end of the post, leave your
Twitter handle for people to connect. There is this unique feature about Quora
blogs, you can promote your blog to targeted audience using Quora Credits. You
get these credits by asking questions, answering questions. Use it to build
audience.

------
NameNickHN
Pretty simple, really. First I've tweeted a couple of things like my own blog,
other articles, news, comments, opinions - all related to my area of
expertise. Then I searched for related keywords and started following other
people. A bunch of them followed back and now I'll get retweets, replies and
traffic to my site when I tweet.

------
meerita
Writing mostly will reward you many followers, of course if you tweet relevant
stuff for you audience. The more retweets you get, the more people will follow
you.

Having a blog will surely increase following ration, again, you must write
interesting things and share.

The more you share the more followers you will get.

------
olalonde
I don't tweet a lot but most of my ~250 followers came mostly from my blog (as
far as I know). My blog traffic comes mostly from HN and Google Search.

